

Pics of Web Company HQs in California - Digg, Facebook, OpenDNS.. - PStamatiou
http://paulstamatiou.com/2007/07/21/california-hq-pics/

======
papersmith
Wow, Aeron chairs at a conference table. I usually only see them in posh
marketing firms where executives sit in conferences all day.

~~~
nickb
One of my mentors told me once that once he sees Aeron chairs at a startup, he
not only doesn't invest, he cuts the meeting short and leaves running away
from the company.

------
mynameishere
From the corner office straight to the chiropractor (classy verizon T, by the
way):

[http://paulstamatiou.com/wp-
content/uploads/2007/07/opendns_...](http://paulstamatiou.com/wp-
content/uploads/2007/07/opendns_hq_2.jpg)

I guess that might be a holding pen for reporters, and not an office, though.
Then check out this stupid car:

[http://paulstamatiou.com/wp-
content/uploads/2007/07/sf_carre...](http://paulstamatiou.com/wp-
content/uploads/2007/07/sf_carrera_gt.jpg)

How stupid is that? The King Tiger tank (69 Tons) produced 690 horsepower.
That car (1.5 tons) produces 612 horsepower. What a waste. And your typical
diesel locomotive might product 3000+ horsepower (about 5 times as much) while
hauling millions of pounds. And it doesn't even compare to a real car for
looks:

[http://firsttraderegistry.com/forsale/9_06/65mustang2/1965%2...](http://firsttraderegistry.com/forsale/9_06/65mustang2/1965%20mustang%20critean%20022.jpg)

We're so vain.

------
lkozma
"A chain is still a chain, even if made of gold" :)

------
startupper
This is OK but I'd be more interested in seeing where these companies started
out -- in a dorm room, around a kitchen table... any place else?

------
rnesh
Most of these places look like they have a great work environment. Getting a
tour of these companies must have been an awesome experience.

------
pq
We want all our companies to have offices like this.

~~~
mynameishere
Why you so dumb, huh?

